# Spiders of Tortuguero, Costa Rica: E-Zine Article



## Michael Jacobi (Dec 6, 2009)

*The Arachnids of Tortuguero, Costa Rica: Part One — Spiders* by David Desoer
ARACHNOCULTURE E-ZINE ISSUE 3

To view a complete list of E-Zine articles click here.


*ABOUT ARACHNOCULTURE E-ZINE*

To eliminate production costs and spare the environment and its landfills and trees by using non-polluting pixels on paperless pages, _ARACHNOCULTURE_ is now an online magazine.

_ARACHNOCULTURE_ debuted in 2005 in print format. It was self-published by Michael Jacobi and Exotic Fauna and seven issues were released over the course of two years. These magazines are all now out of print. Much of the content from the seven print issues is now available online, free and public, in *ARACHNOCULTURE E-ZINE ISSUES 1-7*.


----------

